# I miss my alti...



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

well, the other day when it was raining, i decided to go out and have some fun in a parking lot. and it was fun. anyway, on exiting the lot, i was travelling a bit quickly for the conditions (10-15 mph at the most) and understeered straight into a curb. (i cut the wheel, but my car just went straight). upon immediate examination of my car, my friend and i concluded that a: my wheel was f*cked and b: my control arm snapped. also, my fender was a little bit crooked for some reason. Un-Driveable. so we called my dad and AAA to have my baby towed. turns out the tie-rod end is bent, the control arm's gone, the wheel, and the FRAME is BENT!? wtf man. did NOT see that one comin. also, the brand new kyb-gr2 i just had installed was trashed. so... $3,000 later, my car will be fixed... wtf nissan... wtf... i mean, i could understand if i slammed into a curb at 30-40mph my frame being bent, *like my two friends did, one in a wrx and one in an evo, both without any frame damage*, but at like 12 mph?! gaaaaaaah! well, needless to say, i am going to replace at least the front two tires, and my car'll be finished and ready to go by the middle of this week. probably a short lesson of what could happen exponentially when im driving in the triple digits... so please, ppl, drive safe and take a lesson from someone else's f*ck up. that's all for now.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Zach... You're a dumb ass.. lol.. ughhhhhh but taht sucksss...
remember i told you i hit that curb a few winters ago ???
10 mph at most.. bent wheel and bent upper control arm.. 
no frame damage .. but frame damage ?? 
that's hard to believe dude... i would get a second opinion from another body shop..
insurance covering it ?
anyway.. hit me up.. i want to know what you need
i still have the intake, the se-r, the tails and the stillen lip kit that i could get painted white for very cheap.. let me know wats up cause all this stufff needs to go... 

Carlos...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol yeah shi7 sucks... i tried callin you the other day but the new number u gave me no sirve. so pm me ur real cell number lol. let me know prices for the intake and lip; did you say the se-r rims are goin too??? let me know how much they weigh and maybe ill look into them; i've got my heart set on a set of konigs or oz's tho, but still worth a looksie.

im also tryin to get my hands on a set of AVON Tech m550's for the winter. but for real mang, lemme get ur cell number so we can keep in touch and ill buy myself an early xmas present from you lol
:idhitit: that's what my car was sayin about dat curb...


----------

